# Cadac Safari Chef - what size jet?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just rang the Cadac helpline to ask if anything can be done to make the Safari Chef burn a bit hotter when using the barbecue configuration. It works fine with the griddle plate, but with the extra gubbins for barbecueing it is rather slow.

The very nice lady was on the ball, and asked at once if we use a leisure point to connect to the gas. We do . . . I only fitted it a few weeks ago!! :roll:

She explained that because it is such a small barbecue (_and therefore obviously not as powerful as the bigger ones_) it's quite sensitive to gas pressure.

She said the remedy is to use it with a separate regulator and fairly short hose on the gas bottle, and this will ensure that the pressure is high enough to work it properly.

A bit of a blow, having just fitted the leisure point. :roll: I think we'll either try to be patient or use the griddle plate most of the time, since it's a great little barbie for a small van with limited storage space.

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There Zebedee

Just removed the control knob assembly from my Safari Chef to have a dekko (4 self tappers accessed from underneath and the unit comes away) and note that the jet is a number 72.

Could a larger jet be the answer - say a number 91. 

The existing jet is just screwed in, so changing it would be quite simple.

Just a suggestion. It may not be possible or safe to do this - perhaps some-one with more knowledge will give more certain advice.

Cheers

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David

Didn't mention this in the earlier post but I did ask the lady exactly that question.

She said it wouldn't make much difference, and I didn't like to argue as she was extremely pleasant and as helpful as she could be . . . but I think I shall give it a try and see what happens. :wink: :roll: 

Having just installed the leisure point I would like to enjoy the convenience of using it, and as long as common sense prevails, a slightly bigger jet will not be dangerous or damaging.

You reckon a 91 will do it?? (Haven't had mine apart yet.) I don't know much about jet sizes.

Dave


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Zebedee

I would have thought that, while you have the BBQ on, you are not using gas for anyhting else.
Therefore I don't see what a separate reg would help.
Don't see how having a BBQ point would cause a problem either.

I agree with the bit about keeping the hose length down as you will get pressure losses but I think a new jet is the answer.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Zeb

I seem to think there was a previous thread about the gas pressure from a fixed pipe? We've got one, but we only use the cylinders.
It's an excellent little cooker, we use the hotplate all the time - good for cooking fish or meat that smells the 'van out when done inside!! And it can be put together and dismantled quickly. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Angus and Mike.

Just needs a real expert now, to advise on what jet size to try.

*Mike* - agree it's a good cooker.

Dead easy to clean as well . . . . . Mrs Zeb does it!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the safari chef too, & was thinking of putting an external connection point on the van, as at the minute I tend to lift out the bottle etc. 

My hose is only fairly short (& so's the gas pipe missus!! 8O) so I may have to try the larger jet, if you survive to tell the tale Zeb!

Although I agree with the slow speed of the barby, I find if you use the lid, the food cooks extremely well, & doesn't turn out like charcoal on the outside & raw on the inside! But it does make a bit of a mess of the inside of the lid / wok.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Zebedee
Hi There

I fitted an outside gas point (Bullfinch) last weekend (thanks for your advice on drilling the hole) and have just been outside to compare the Cadac Safari with the Calor bottle supply I used to use.

There is no difference in flame height or heat given as far as is possible to see between the Bullfinch unit or Calor cylinder with it's separate reg. I used a 2 metre length of standard hose. 

The copper tubing I used to the Bullfinch was 8mm (5/16th) in diameter with a run of only 1 meter from the main regulator via a "Tee" piece.

How long is your tube run from the outside fitting to the Cadac? Did you use 8mm (5/16th) copper tubing?

I guess if your pipe run is too long or your copper piping has a narrow bore it could affect the gas flow.

Hope this makes sense.

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It makes perfect sense David. 

I used 8mm copper tubing, and my rubber hose is about three metres - which may be a bit too long. Might have to compromise safety with efficiency a little bit! 8O

I took my feed from the supply to the fridge, and used only about half a metre to make the connection to the outside wall of the fridge compartment.

My leisure point is not a Bullfinch _(couldn't get one in a hurry and wanted to do the job before Brittany)_ but I can't think that would make a difference.

Does your grill get hot enough when using the barbecue fittings?

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes Zebedee, the grill/bar-b-q fittings work fine on external outlet - it takes a few minutes to get hot but when it reaches temp it works fine - if there is no wind or I am in a sheltered spot I have to turn the gas down.

I agree the type of outlet should not make any difference and the run length of your pipe does not seem excessive. 

I really would go for a bigger jet - I hope someone comes along with better advice re: the size jet you need.

Keep the thread live as I am curious to know the outcome - it could be useful for other Cadac users.

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spindrifter said:


> Keep the thread live as I am curious to know the outcome - it could be useful for other Cadac users.
> David


Yes indeed David - that's why I posted in the first place, as there have been a few comments about them being a bit slow!

I expect we have some steak in the freezer, so maybe I'll barbecue it on the Cadac for tea.

I shall look a bit of a pillock doing it by the road side of the van in full view, but what the heck!!

Will post further details after tea!!

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi zebedee,
ours works fine on a 3mtr hoze of a t piece via a regulated bottle 37mb. has a look for the larger jets but no look but these people may be able to help as they have a large selection of stuff.

http://www.busyoutdoors.com/shop/outdoor-cooking/cadac-extras/cat_34.html
is yours on a 30 or 37mb system and did it work fine before you fitted the external point?

just a thought

tramp


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I posted several weeks ago about the problem I was having with my safari and a very weak flame. 
I think the unit comes as standard with an alternative size 80 jet (whatever that means). Anyway neither jet seemed to make a difference. 
I tried swapping bottles, swapping jets, and swapping lengths of hose. No discernable difference with any. 
In the end I took it back and complained. At first they didnt want to replace it because they said know one else had ever complained about them. I insisted and got a new one. 
The new one is a 100% better than the old one. I dont know why, but it is!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tramp and Twinky.

Shall check a bit more tomorrow. (Was up at 4.00am this morning so I'm a bit knackered.)

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Sounds to me like the jet needs cleaning. Try to use the correct ring spanner to remove it not pliers as many do. The jet will fit a standard bike pump give it a good blow through and do not be tempted to poke anything in the jet hole. 
Finally think of the logic here. You can run your cooker all burners, your gas fire or boiler, the oven, grill all at the same time. Does it seem likely then that with all that turned off you are suffering a lack of pressure. Adding bigger jets will increase the gas flow but to burn correctly the appliance needs to have air at the correct ratio to the gas. A small increase in jet size may be OK but the flame must burn blue without any trace of yellow in it. Yellow is a sign of incomplete combustion i.e. Carbon Monoxide, a deadly killer, silent and quick. Look for simple solutions first and clean the jet.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sound idea Traveller, but it's brand new and has been used only twice. 8O 

I suppose that doesn't guarantee the jet is clear though?? :roll: 

Will have a look - it's an easy cure if that is the problem. I doubt it though, since a lot of people have reported the same experience. :? 

Dave


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I think maybe it being new might be the problem.

It could be a bit of debris from the hose manufacturing process has blocked the jet partially.

I agree, Whip the jet out and give it a clean.
A single strand of wire from a piece of multistrand wire can be a useful jet cleaner outerer.

We always used to use fuse wire but you don't see much of that these days.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jet whipped out and inspected as suggested.

Clean as a whistle.

Re-assembled with a smidge of PTFE.

Next suggestion please! :? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You could always try someone else's whose does work fine on their system, that would tell you if it was the Cadac or your gas system that is at fault. 

Just something to try  

Ours can take a few minutes to warm up but once it gets going it's great. 

Mandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> You could always try someone else's whose does work fine on their system . . .
> Mandy


I freely confess that I have been guilty of taking the wee wee out of feminine "so-called" logic many times, mostly with Mrs Zeb (_and I have the bruises to show for it_.) 

I sit here contrite and humble Mandy, thinking to myself, _"Why didn't I think of that . . . then that very nice and helpful female person wouldn't have made me look such a pillock!"_ 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Where's me spade - I need to dig a hole! :roll:

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Zebedee

I've been thinking (Oh that hurt!) Your gas supply is OK to other appliances in your MH.

You have fitted the appropriate sized copper tubing to your outside gas supply outlet.

3 metres of pipe to your Cadac is not a problem.

What's left?

The jet, although it looks OK could it be faulty? 

Or could it be the flow control valve that is not opening far enough to allow the correct gas flow to the burner head.

If you like, I could unscrew and send you my Cadac control unit (which works OK) for you to try - I won't be needing it for a couple of weeks

Just a thought.

Cheers

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice thought David, and much appreciated.

No surprise though . . . you are a member of MHF after all!     

You have a PM - or will have in a minute! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

You have a PM.

Cheers

David


----------

